

Lala’s New Business Model May Be Good, But I Don’t Like It - qhoxie
http://mashable.com/2008/10/21/lala/

======
qhoxie
I think he is looking at the 10c option incorrectly. From my view, it seems
like the 10c per song is like a controlled Pandora service, where you can hear
exactly the songs you want without limitations of skipping around, etc. It is
not supposed to be perfect and replace downloaded songs any more than Pandora
or like services are.

